# Park Ranger Cruiser????



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

Had a white dodge durango pass me today on 495 s, it was basically unmarked except for the word "ranger" on the door and "park ranger" across the back of the suv.

Is this the federal park rangers or the local park ranger out of boston?

Just wondering!


----------



## Vino5SJ (Dec 25, 2002)

Sounds like the cruisers that they use on the Cape at the National Seashore.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

"If only he had seen the plate Tanto, then we'd know if state or federal."
"Yes Kemosabi!"
:?


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

I work for the National Park Service (federal) in Boston and all we have for cruisers is Ford Crown Vics. Our K-9 unit has a White, completely unmarked Suburban (no Ranger labels on it). 

Where on 495 S did you see it? Possibly the National Park Rangers on the Cape.


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

i thought your K9 was in an excursion not a suburban....


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

495 s in lawrence, i did not recognize the plate, I can tell you it was not a massachusetts or new hampshire plate. It looked like a red white and blue government plate......

i probably should have give this info in the original posting....

MY BAD!


----------



## capefiveo (Oct 19, 2003)

The National Seashore rangers are driving Tahoes.


----------



## Finding Nemo (Jun 5, 2003)

there was no stripe of any kind on this suv...

things that make you go hmmmmmmmmm
:-k :-k :-k :-k


----------



## goirish (Dec 22, 2002)

From what it sounds, it is most likely a US Army Corps of Engineers' Park Ranger. They are big into Durangos and most of their vehicles have limited markings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

Maybe it was the Texas Rangers. You know what their motto is -- We always get our man! Or is that the Royal Canadian Mounted Police......hmmm. :lol: 

Guinness2429


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

BTW spreaking of MDC or whatever its called now, Rangers I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on why they are being sent to the R/I Academy?


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

the Rangers formerly known as MDC, now Division of Conservation Recreation and Parks (CRaP) are preparing for their big merger into the Environmental Police as a park police force... remember it's only a good rumor if you spread it...

seriously though. they've been going to academies for a while off and on, maybe because some of their people do write non-criminal cites. and a little training is better then none?


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

US govt plates are blue on white.


----------



## Pinkos307 (Jun 30, 2003)

My bad about the NPS K-9 unit vehicle!!!


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

Could've been the old guy from golf course who drives around in a golf cart and bitches at you from drinking on the course. During the winter he needs something with some heat. 

Seriously, it might have been from out of state, having work done at Adamson Industries in Lawrence.


----------

